# Hunchback baby cockatiel



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi....

I have noticed a wiered thing in the 3rd baby of my cockatiel pair clutch...he is 27 days old, however some how his leg are somehow pointing out of his back, and he has an issue while walking...I have took a video of him, is there is anything I can do for him?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-R9kFtvYNE

Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He looks perfectly normal to me. That's how they sit in the nest. He's just decided that spot is comfy apparerently.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't really tell anything from the video..but it sounds like he has splayed leg. At 27 days old, he is very far developed. To correct splayed leg, it really should be caught within the first few days after hatching as it is developing. 

Other people may have more experience or advice for you, but as long as the bird can perch and move around well then I think he/she can live a normal life. He just needs a special home that understands his needs. Send him my way, I have a soft spot for handicapped birds. 

Can you have him sit on your hand and take a picture of his legs/feet?


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> I can't really tell anything from the video..but it sounds like he has splayed leg. At 27 days old, he is very far developed. To correct splayed leg, it really should be caught within the first few days after hatching as it is developing.
> 
> Other people may have more experience or advice for you, but as long as the bird can perch and move around well then I think he/she can live a normal life. He just needs a special home that understands his needs. Send him my way, I have a soft spot for handicapped birds.
> 
> Can you have him sit on your hand and take a picture of his legs/feet?


Thanks bkjnight...

I have uploaded several photos for him, I believe he cannot stand on my hand, he prefers to set instead of stand, also, I can't gave him standing on my finger...













Thanks


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay another request. Can you hold him with your hand..grab him from above and flip him over and then take a picture of his legs. He looked like he was walking okay, but maybe he's scooting along and it's just hard to tell in the video..

He looks pretty normal, how does he compare to his other clutchmates?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/...r birds/Babies in Trouble/Splay-leg-ILLUS.jpg
http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/207/dscf0765nv4.jpg

Now some cases of splayed legs are more or less severe than those. But you get the idea. How does your bird compare to those. You can google "splayed legs cockatiel" for more pictures.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Okay another request. Can you hold him with your hand..grab him from above and flip him over and then take a picture of his legs. He looked like he was walking okay, but maybe he's scooting along and it's just hard to tell in the video..
> 
> He looks pretty normal, how does he compare to his other clutchmates?


I am noticing that some how, his legs are pointing out of his back, I can feel somehow a notch on his back; as shown in black circle in the last picture below. 

REgarding the splayed legs picture you mentioned, I believe some how he is close to the picture in the left bottom of the picture.

I feel he is not walking as his clutchmates, some how he is having difficulties when he was; as he is waking side ways.

I took the below new pictures for him:







Thanks,


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He looks normal to me. Are you sure that isn't the wing joint you're taking about as the notch?


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope he's OK. He's absolutely beautiful, look at that crest


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

To be honest...that hunch is normal. All my babies have had that. And at 27 days none of mine were walking or perching very well either. I don't see any signs of splayed legs. I see a normal baby trying to figure out how to use his feet.

I'm adding a pic of Spikette as a baby for comparison. She asks that you please excuse her bald head as her daddy plucks in the nest.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope hes OK too,because he is adorable x x


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Bailey's Mum said:


> I hope he's OK. He's absolutely beautiful, look at that crest


Thanks for your your comment,


roxy culver said:


> To be honest...that hunch is normal. All my babies have had that. And at 27 days none of mine were walking or perching very well either. I don't see any signs of splayed legs. I see a normal baby trying to figure out how to use his feet.
> 
> I'm adding a pic of Spikette as a baby for comparison. She asks that you please excuse her bald head as her daddy plucks in the nest.





nassrah said:


> I hope hes OK too,because he is adorable x x


Seems he is normal, finally I got him standing on my finger 




And below he is the one in the middle, and seems he is a male, based on his wing-spots...


----------

